# Gnu Hampus feedback?



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm looking for some feedback on the Gnu Hampus, 154 MTX version to be exact but the others should be close too. I was wondering where the stiffness falls on this board? How is it as an all around board? Is it more of a jib stick? How is it at holding an edge? Baseline comparison would ideally be against the 155 06/07 Kass MTX, but any comparisons are welcome. I'm also posting this in the general section since these questions seem to appear in both; mods, please feel free to delete the one that doesn't quite fit. Thanks.


----------

